# My Bearded Dragon Will Only Eat Crickets !!!



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

ive recently got a bearded dragon from a pet store, hes 9 month old and they fed him about 3-4 crickets a day, hes skinny, but ive fattened him up a bit. ALL HE WILL EAT IS CRICKETS !!!! every day i put a bowl of salad with calcium and multi vitamin pellets but he doesnt touch it ! he will eat apple if i push it into his mouth and thats it ! PLEASE HELP IVE TRIED EVERYTHING! SHALL I TAKE HIM BACK BECAUSE IVE GOT A GOOD MIND TO!!


----------



## carney.mr (Jun 13, 2007)

don't worry about it, when i first got my bearded dragon it was nearly 2 weeks before he ate properly because of relocation stress. As for the veg just keep offering it and eventually he will eat it, i was recommended trying either watercress or rocket because they have a strong peppery smell that bearded dragons like. Another suggestion i was given was to buy some buffalo worms and put them in the food dish with the greens ontop this makes the food move a bit!! just keep persevering!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Also why not try adding some locusts, meal worms or waxies aswell? Mine goes mad for locusts lol


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

no dont take him back he will only get worse try different bit of salad vary it dont keep giving him the same thing if he will eat apple then give him that try with smaller chunks try courgette as well i have found lizards love corgette and cabbage but make sure you make the chunks small enough dont give him big chunks it puts them off smaller chunks more chance of eating and try to put a small bowl in in the morning and a small bowl at night make sure it is different to what he had in the morning that should encourage him but DO NOT TAKE HIM BACK PLEASE!!!! he really will only get worse


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for replying, i really didnt think that anyone would care !

at the pet shop he was in all they gave him was crickets!

its like he doesnt even known the food is there, he just walks over it, i dont think he knows how to eat out of a bowl or something.

in the first week we had him he would eat a few greens out of my hand everyday. or i would leave them on his basking spot and he would eat them.

can somebody please give me a daily planner.

eg. put salad bowl in an hour after basking then add x number of crickets etc.

if he doesnt eat his salad should i give him crickets?


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

also when i feed him apple i have to push it on the end of his mouth for him to eat it.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

I cant really give you a plan but make sure you chop it small try a small bowl of salad with courgette, cabbage, rocket, watercress, cucumber and apple sprinkle with a bit of calcium dust mix it up and pop some mealies and locusts on it that should get him eating and of course we care this forum is hear for advice which is what you need you will always get a response


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

James2007 said:


> also when i feed him apple i have to push it on the end of his mouth for him to eat it.


 
I see it could just be that it was too big always offer crickets but only after the salad has been in there an hour and if he hasnt touched it make sure if they are not eaten you do remove them, also try to feed him when he is looking active and receptive and try waving it infront of his nose maybe now he has eaten the apple it may tempt him to eat again


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> Also why not try adding some locusts, meal worms or waxies aswell? Mine goes mad for locusts lol


i agree with greg they love locusts!!


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

HELP ! i just went up stairs to check on my dragon only to see that he had pooed or been sick! there was worms in it !! little white ones you could see them moving.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

apparently beardies love roaches too, though i cant bring myself to get any lol

just keep trying with different things. even offer pinkys occasionally, <<emphasis on the occasionally bit>>especially if he needs fattening up. and DEFINATELY up the amount of crickets a day, thats appauling, 4 a day! poor sod


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

The worms will be contributing to his thinness, they'll be stealing the nutrients from his food while he's trying to digest it himself. You may be able to get some meds from a shop?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

James2007 said:


> HELP ! i just went up stairs to check on my dragon only to see that he had pooed or been sick! there was worms in it !! little white ones you could see them moving.


 
take him straight to the vets honey and if you can scoop up a sample of the poop that could be the reason he is not eating and is very thin let us know how you get on


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

missed the bit about worms......... ya can get it to the vet, or most good rep shops will have worming stuff. either way get it treated asap


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, looks like it's a vet job; not spotting any potions that can be bought of the shelf. Best to take him the vets anyway and get professional advice/treatment.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Use this site if you don't know of a vet catering for reptiles:

RCVS Online / Find a Vet


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

he seems quite active now and alert, i think it was the crickets i was giving him were ill because there was loads of food left in their that i didnt take out but i wont be making that mistake again. hes already had about 4 crix today but they were the new ones i got for him so i will probs give him some more ?


----------



## carney.mr (Jun 13, 2007)

its worms just like any animal (or human) can get from time to time. you can either see if a local rep shop has the wormer or go to your vets, i went to my local vet (not a rep specialist) when my tortoise had worms, one of the nurses wormed him and it only cost me £6.50 for the full treatment (2 installments)


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

ive just arranged an apointment to pick up some worms treatment tommorow, so wish me luck


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*hes got pinworms...humans can get them from been unhygenic only they CAN kill lizard get him to a vet asap and dont be angry its not the beardies fault..*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*and good luck!*


----------



## Surly (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, good luck, hope all goes well!

Also, with the veg thing, try using watercress - my beardie goes mad for it!

Also, if he has a branch or a rock or something, put a little bit of veg on that - he may notice it then! Thats how I got Draco eating, and then I got him a large flat bowl to put his veg in, which he now eats from. =)

Good luck!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

good luck honey its not the beardies fault at all its that pet shop i would contact them and tell them what has happened


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, it would be a good idea to let the shop know, even if it's only to get the others treated to ensure they stay fit and healthy.


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

For a really great food list go to beautifuldragons.com, its an american site but you can get most of the stuff over here. It goes through staple diet, occassional foods and rare foods. It you're interested it gives the nutritional values as well. 

My 1st BD wouldn't touch salad until I tried him with rocket. He loves it!!! Every morning I put in a bowl full of rocket, spring greens and pak (bok?) choy. Just ripped up into smaller pieces. 

Good luck with the worms. I'm sure he'll fatten up nicely once you get them sorted.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

how did you get on honey?


----------

